# Another idea for PR



## CameronPotter (Feb 16, 2006)

Again, maybe someone has already said this, but I didn't see it in any of the PR articles...

Has anyone thought of holding onto their shavings after doing a pen and then mixing that through the next PR casting?

Would it hold?

You could make some pretty spiffy looking PR that way with small flecks of colour (even opaques) and even nice long curly shavings swirled through the blank.

I like this idea - I hope that it works...

Cam


----------



## pete00 (Feb 16, 2006)

howdy cam

i think somebody posted a pic of that not too long ago, cant remember who....


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 16, 2006)

Thought of mixing wood shavings with PR? It has been done along with other color PR shavings and commercial plastic's shavings, brass shavings from a key cutting machine, metal powders from craft/hobby stores,aluminum shavings from machine shop, posdered stone, etc. Holds fine, turns okay. Pretty stuff? Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and this beholder will not be doing any more of it.I hope you figure out a way to make it work for you...keep us posted on your creations.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



> _Originally posted by CameronPotter_
> <br />[red]Has anyone thought of holding onto their shavings after doing a pen and then mixing that through the next PR casting?
> 
> Would it hold?
> ...


----------



## CameronPotter (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks.  Well at least I know that it works...

Now to see if I can make it attractive (to me at least)!!

By the way, how do you handle powdered stone?  Do you just turn it as you would with wood/plastic?

Cam


----------



## leatherjunkie (Feb 16, 2006)

About a month ago(think it was that long) Someone posted a pen that was made of wood shavings and CA glue.
the person gathered up all of the woodturning shavings and used a mold and soaked with ca glue.
the person posted it here.
do a search for it.

i liked the pen. also may be a great way to make some money off of your woodturnig waiste.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 16, 2006)

I've not done powdered stone personally. Maybe someone who has will chime in.
Do a good turn daily!
don



> _Originally posted by CameronPotter_
> <br />Thanks.  Well at least I know that it works...
> 
> Now to see if I can make it attractive (to me at least)!!
> ...


----------



## CameronPotter (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks,

I will keep an eye out.  Also, I couldn't find a picture of the pen made with shavings - although I did find a thread on unusual blank material...

Cam


----------



## arioux (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi,

Here is the pen that was posted in january by eddiek9, made with shavings.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=11953

Hope that's what you are looking for

Alfred


----------



## CameronPotter (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks.

I assume that might have been it - although it looks more like stone than wood in general (thanks to the malachite).

Nice looking pen though!

Cam


----------

